# Rocketboom on TiVo



## TiVoPony

There have been a few posts recently suggesting that it would be really really cool to have videoblogs available on the TiVo Service.

We're happy to announce a new trial of our video downloading service: Rocketboom is coming to TiVo.

There's a new Showcase, just published tonight, which will allow you to subscribe your DVR to receive a daily dose of Rocketboom goodness. Downloads (to broadband connected Series2 DVRs) should begin on Monday. Videos should be available on your box by dinnertime...that's the goal.

What is Rocketboom? It's one of the leading videoblogs on the net...a daily three minute slice of irreverent news and information. Give it a try. 

If you don't see the Showcase yet on your DVR, it should appear after the next service connection.

You can also subscribe or get more details at www.tivo.com/rocketboom .

Enjoy! 

Pony


----------



## BlackBetty

Cool! Its a good start I say.


----------



## ChileHead

cool ... how about allowing cut & paste of our service number from another screen with dashes, so we don't have to edit those out when subscribing?


----------



## peteypete

Pony!!

Excellent!! I asked about rocketboom here and didn't get many responses. I also emailed rocketboom several times about providing a .mpg file, but never got a response. I thought it was becasue they were "mac centric", but I guess you guys got something done with them!!

P


----------



## smoknyreyz

awesome!
signed up
i hope to see diggnation added to the list!


----------



## peteypete

Will tivo get a plug on rocketboom?
I think tivo should run one ad on their show. They are always funny and it's never clear what's an ad and what's the show.


----------



## xnevergiveinx

cool, in


----------



## jstr

I've been a subscriber to Rocketboom videocasts for some time now and have enjoyed it quite a bit. It's one of the best videocasts out there. I've been trying out various video conversion programs in an attempt to convert my subscribed videocasts from .mov to .mpg format in order to transfer to TiVo, but haven't found a good solution yet. TiVo has just solved my problem, at least in regard to Rocketboom. 

I'm so glad to see TiVo make this move. Videocasts are even more suited to TiVo than the podcasts that are now available through the new TiVo Online Services. TiVo getting into the act should be enough incentive for videocasters to produce .mpg versions of their shows.


----------



## rcapolete

ChileHead said:


> cool ... how about allowing cut & paste of our service number from another screen with dashes, so we don't have to edit those out when subscribing?


they already did this. i just signed up for the new priority listing and you can now cut and paste with the dashes in the number and they are automatically stripped away when you submit it.


----------



## classicsat

Better yet, have an account management page, where you can sub/unsub to those features, and trigger priority updates. Your personal information and TSNs would be pre-entered.


----------



## DancnDude

This sounds interesting and I signed up for it. I just hope sooner or later we can add these things directly from the TiVo by getting an "Internet Season Pass" or something so we can easily add and remove these subscriptions. It'd be very annoying to have a separate manage page for each subscription and then have to find them again in order to unsubscribe.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

:up:


rcapolete said:


> they already did this. i just signed up for the new priority listing and you can now cut and paste with the dashes in the number and they are automatically stripped away when you submit it.


yep, it worked for me as well with just a cut and paste of the TSN. Dan203 provided them a lot of the javascript to do this :up:

Pony, they need to change the verbiage and example on the page to show that dashes are allowed now


----------



## TiVoPony

We serve up a nice picnic lunch, and you guys focus on the plastic silverware. 

We'll get the dash/no-dash stuff cleaned up. 

But hey, how 'bout that Rocketboom stuff? 

Pony


----------



## Stainless Steele

Cool Pony!


----------



## shady

Just subscribed.

I really like the direction TiVo is heading in this area

thanks Pony


----------



## phildog

Hey - I'm assuming DirecTivo users are left out in the cold on this, correct?

If I bought a new tivo, could I use this feature without a subscription? (Yes, I think this feature is cool enough to warrant buying a 2nd tivo).

I LOVE Rocketboom and think this is awesome. I'd kill for some plastic silverware over here  since us DirecTV with Tivo users aren't even allowed to eat with our hands.


----------



## slapcast

Pony - does this mean that the series 2 boxes now support subscription to arbitrary RSS feeds with enclosures? (i.e. I want to subscribe to other vodcasts as well). Or is Tivo creating a "walled garden" like the old AOL and ignoring the big-old-scary-internet?

More details please!


----------



## DancnDude

phildog said:


> Hey - I'm assuming DirecTivo users are left out in the cold on this, correct?
> 
> If I bought a new tivo, could I use this feature without a subscription? (Yes, I think this feature is cool enough to warrant buying a 2nd tivo).


Yep, this won't work for DirecTivo units because they don't have any home media features. This is DirecTV's choice and not TiVo's....TiVo very much would like to give you these features. You are required to have a subscription to use any of the home media features so you won't just be able to buy a Series 2 and use it without a sub.


----------



## dzirpolo

Very cool. I can't wait to subscribe.
How about offering 'The Buzz Report' from cnet.


----------



## SullyND

TiVoPony said:


> We serve up a nice picnic lunch, and you guys focus on the plastic silverware.


Nice lunch 

Subscribing with the dashes worked for me, however I do agree it would be nice to have one page were you can log in and choose to subscribe/unsubscribe to different features.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

TiVoPony said:


> We serve up a nice picnic lunch, and you guys focus on the plastic silverware.
> 
> We'll get the dash/no-dash stuff cleaned up.
> 
> But hey, how 'bout that Rocketboom stuff?
> 
> Pony


Hey don't shoot me cause I made a suggesstion 

I was very happily using the web page to sign up a TiVo for the cool new downloads  :up: Loved that I could just cut and paste my TSN as is into the signup. Thanks TiVoOpsMgr. 
In fact I was coming back to edit my post to say it is feeling like the 12 days of Christmas around here with all these *really cool* new HME features getting added in *for free.* You are making my family and I even happier TiVo owners and we already were very happy TiVo owners :up: :up: :up:


----------



## ZeoTiVo

phildog said:


> Hey - I'm assuming DirecTivo users are left out in the cold on this, correct?
> 
> If I bought a new tivo, could I use this feature without a subscription? (Yes, I think this feature is cool enough to warrant buying a 2nd tivo).
> 
> I LOVE Rocketboom and think this is awesome. I'd kill for some plastic silverware over here  since us DirecTV with Tivo users aren't even allowed to eat with our hands.


well you are at the wrong part of the picnic  DirectTV has complete control of what features you see on a DirectTV box and they will not open up things like this. Seems a shame they are risking all this churn just beacause they are afraid of innovating along with a partner.

You need to come to the Stand Alone part of the picnic and you will need a full subscription on the TiVo you get in order to eat up some HME and Christmas treats like Yahoo and rocketboom


----------



## TiVoPony

slapcast said:


> Pony - does this mean that the series 2 boxes now support subscription to arbitrary RSS feeds with enclosures? (i.e. I want to subscribe to other vodcasts as well). Or is Tivo creating a "walled garden" like the old AOL and ignoring the big-old-scary-internet?
> 
> More details please!


Nope, there is no ability to subscribe to arbitrary RSS feeds for other videoblogs. All of the video comes via the TiVo Service. There are both technical and business reasons for this.

But...there are opportunities for other Internet video folk to get their content out to TiVo subscribers. If you have a favorite source you'd like to have on the TiVo Service, have them contact us. It's easy, there's even a web form . 

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## Lynxpro

Very cool, TiVo Pony. 

I am amazed at the quick turnaround on implementing these suggestions. Amazing.

Hopefully, the Revision3 guys (Systm, The Broken, Diggnation, etc.) will jump all over this next...


----------



## TiVoStephen

SullyND said:


> Subscribing with the dashes worked for me, however I do agree it would be nice to have one page were you can log in and choose to subscribe/unsubscribe to different features.


The page's instructions and examples are updated. In the long-term, we do have plans to add priority request functionality to Manage My Account.


----------



## TiVoPony

Lynxpro said:


> Very cool, TiVo Pony.
> 
> I am amazed at the quick turnaround on implementing these suggestions. Amazing.


Ohhh...you're making an assumption that we weren't thinking about, planning, and building this stuff already. 

Now tell your friends, and have them buy a TiVo DVR. 

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## SullyND

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> In the long-term, we do have plans to add priority request functionality to Manage My Account.


 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## slapcast

TiVoPony said:


> Nope, there is no ability to subscribe to arbitrary RSS feeds for other videoblogs. All of the video comes via the TiVo Service. There are both technical and business reasons for this.


I'd love to hear details about the technical reasons. Why can't you support MP4 like the ipod? This is an open royalty-free format, no? that requires so little horsepower to decode a handheld device can do it, right? As to the business reasons... There is an elementary school in my home town that has a video podcast. I'd LOVE to subscribe to that with my Tivo. Now try pitching that to your business folks  I can hear it now "you: there are maybe 1000 households in the world who care about this content! your boss: NO"

I'm rooting for tivo to get this right, I really am. But I think tivo is totally missing the boat by not opening this up to the tons of video content available on the Internet. I can use iTunes and my video iPod to subscribe to ANYTHING. Why can't I use my tivo too?

If tivo is making a play for IPTV, I think the Yahoo partnership and the Rocketboom deal are a good start, but unless tivo eventually supports true vodcasting/video podcasting/whatever--Tivo is doomed to ultimate failure. Maybe tivo has time to dip their toe into the IPTV pool since the market is so new, but why leave the door open for a competitor at all?

Do you think the next revision of the Mac mini with FrontRow is going to have Tivo's limitations? how about the Xbox360 paired with a Media Center PC?

I fully support the Rocketboom deal (I hope Rocketboom got a huge check!) and hope Tivo opens this up to all the content their users want!


----------



## gonzotek

slapcast said:


> I'd love to hear details about the technical reasons. Why can't you support MP4 like the ipod? This is an open royalty-free format, no? that requires so little horsepower to decode a handheld device can do it, right? As to the business reasons... There is an elementary school in my home town that has a video podcast. I'd LOVE to subscribe to that with my Tivo. Now try pitching that to your business folks  I can hear it now "you: there are maybe 1000 households in the world who care about this content! your boss: NO"
> 
> I'm rooting for tivo to get this right, I really am. But I think tivo is totally missing the boat by not opening this up to the tons of video content available on the Internet. I can use iTunes and my video iPod to subscribe to ANYTHING. Why can't I use my tivo too?
> 
> If tivo is making a play for IPTV, I think the Yahoo partnership and the Rocketboom deal are a good start, but unless tivo eventually supports true vodcasting/video podcasting/whatever--Tivo is doomed to ultimate failure. Maybe tivo has time to dip their toe into the IPTV pool since the market is so new, but why leave the door open for a competitor at all?
> 
> Do you think the next revision of the Mac mini with FrontRow is going to have Tivo's limitations? how about the Xbox360 paired with a Media Center PC?
> 
> I fully support the Rocketboom deal (I hope Rocketboom got a huge check!) and hope Tivo opens this up to all the content their users want!


The video processing inside a Series 2 Standalone TiVo is done with dedicated video circuitry. It cannot, in any way, be upgraded to playback mp4 via software. It can only play MPEG2-based content.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

slapcast said:


> I'd love to hear details about the technical reasons. Why can't you support MP4 like the ipod? This is an open royalty-free format, no? that requires so little horsepower to decode a handheld device can do it, right?


the detail is that there is a specific encoder/decoder in the tiVo that can only do MPEG2 and at that specific variations within MPEG2. Add to that the fact that the TiVo CPU is already resposnible for mission critical tasks of recording and playing back video and there is just too much risk/tweak work for a software solution.

now the new cable card box had a powerpoint get loose on the net that showed MPEG4 as part of the design. It looks very much like it will be there.

so the trouble with VODcasts is that they have to fall within a specific MPEG2 to play properly on the TiVo. Rocketboom most likely has a specifc feed for the TiVos that is formatted to play on them and other providers would have to do the same thing.

the business side is most likely that TiVo would like to pursue premium content as well and make some money so they want to move forward carefully and not blow any deals with too open a system.

I see this as TiVo getting into the pool and proving out the technology and channel while they get the next gen TiVo ready to work with a lot more open standards


----------



## slapcast

gonzotek said:


> The video processing inside a Series 2 Standalone TiVo is done with dedicated video circuitry. It cannot, in any way, be upgraded to playback mp4 via software. It can only play MPEG2-based content.


And there is no way that HME software running on a desktop computer can convert mp4 to MPEG2, before sending it to the tivo?

Where there's a will, there's a way 



ZeoTiVo said:


> the business side is most likely that TiVo would like to pursue premium content as well and make some money so they want to move forward carefully and not blow any deals with too open a system.


Well, apple is offering premium video content through their iTunes store today AND you can subscribe to whatever the heck you want. Surely Tivo could pull this off as well.


----------



## Justin Thyme

slappy, perhaps you are confused, the "why ipod approach to video distribution is brain damaged and how Tivo is going to fix IPod" thread is elsewhere.

TivoPony- Way way way cool dude.

I am eager to give Tivo money instead of Dish for channel packages when you get them up/ if you go that direction. For example, The only reason I pay $10/mo extra to Dish for the America 180 package is for a few extra children's channels. Give me young children's material not found on the basic channels and Tivo can have the $10 per Month extra. It doesn't matter if they are recognized shows- they just have to be high quality (Sagwa, Magic school bus... eg- NZ has Hairy Maclary cartoons- maybe that can be hosted). Give me enough a la carte options that I could round out America's Top60, and Tivo can have the extra $20/mo I give Dish.


----------



## gonzotek

slapcast said:


> And there is no way that HME software running on a desktop computer can convert mp4 to MPEG2, before sending it to the tivo?


Well, if you want to involve a pc, you can have videocasts today, with some manual work. But your original question was "Why can't you support MP4 like the ipod? This is an open royalty-free format, no? that requires so little horsepower to decode a handheld device can do it, right?"

The TiVo boxes available to consumers today simply can't do that. I also believe that if they did pc-side encoding from other file formats to mpeg2 they would need to pay per-user fees for the encoder. However I may be wrong about that.


----------



## justmike

You guys ROCK!


----------



## Test

good stuff again...good news keeps coming from tivo...

went to a few of the videoblog sites i visit and sent them the link to your "contact us" page...hopefully a few more here have done that, get the message out


----------



## DancnDude

Galleon already support videocasting for TiVos if you want to do it in software from your PC:
http://galleon.sourceforge.net/html/videocasting.html


----------



## Justin Thyme

Yeah yeah yeah.

More more more.

How about videocasts of the free stuff at the internet archives?

http://www.archive.org/details/feature_films

There is lots of stuff, like Cary Grant and Audrey Hepburn in "Charade". (It fell out of copyright due to an error).


----------



## Gregor

Awesome stuff, Pony


----------



## shady

Test said:


> good stuff again...good news keeps coming from tivo...
> 
> went to a few of the videoblog sites i visit and sent them the link to your "contact us" page...hopefully a few more here have done that, get the message out


so did I


----------



## Weaselboy

Nice work Tivo. With all these added features there just is no real competition out there right now. Thanks


----------



## arc6th

from Sunday's NYTimes:

December 11, 2005
Television
TV Stardom on $20 a Day

By ROBERT MACKEY

...

The financial opportunity here has occurred to others, too. TiVo, which can now be used to watch Web video on home television sets, just signed a deal to list Rocketboom in the TiVo directory - making it as easy to record as conventional television programs like "60 Minutes" and "Monday Night Football." Giving up no creative control, Ms. Congdon and Mr. Baron will get 50 percent of the revenue from ads sold by TiVo to appear before and after their newscast, and their show will gain access to more than 300,000 TV sets connected to those new TiVo boxes. (That won't include Mr. Baron, though, since he gave up watching television years ago, and doesn't even own a set. He briefly considered buying one this year, but the thought passed. "I guess I'm going to hold out," he said.)

...

I'm breaking so many laws. So sue me.


----------



## shady

arc6th said:


> from Sunday's NYTimes:
> 
> December 11, 2005
> Television
> TV Stardom on $20 a Day
> 
> By ROBERT MACKEY
> 
> ...
> 
> The financial opportunity here has occurred to others, too. TiVo, which can now be used to watch Web video on home television sets, just signed a deal to list Rocketboom in the TiVo directory - making it as easy to record as conventional television programs like "60 Minutes" and "Monday Night Football." Giving up no creative control, Ms. Congdon and Mr. Baron will get 50 percent of the revenue from ads sold by TiVo to appear before and after their newscast, and their show will gain access to more than 300,000 TV sets connected to those new TiVo boxes. (That won't include Mr. Baron, though, since he gave up watching television years ago, and doesn't even own a set. He briefly considered buying one this year, but the thought passed. "I guess I'm going to hold out," he said.)
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm breaking so many laws. So sue me.


Is TiVo inserting the ads, or are they in the original stream?


----------



## ZeoTiVo

well if I see one pop up ad I am throwing away my TiVo and my iPod and never using the internet again  



what ? .... oh, sorry wrong thread


----------



## megazone

So, with TiVo supporting videoblogs and all... When is Nova's new TiVo Videoblog going to debut? TiVo finally has an official blog. Now they have videoblog download support. And I know they have some small video studios at their offices. Get Nova in front of the camera and start filming!


----------



## rainwater

If that article is true, I guess we know that we aren't going to get access to many videocasts in the future. It seems TiVo is in it to make a profit, so they aren't really providing a solution for the average videocaster.


----------



## Justin Thyme

I'm not sure I follow you. Where do you see the interests of Tivo and the average videocaster in conflict? Is it that you see average videocasters as being anti-commercial content?


----------



## rainwater

Justin Thyme said:


> I'm not sure I follow you. Where do you see the interests of Tivo and the average videocaster in conflict? Is it that you see average videocasters as being anti-commercial content?


No, lots of podcasts have advertisements. I see no problem with that. Its just I thought TiVo was going to build a system that would allow all videocasters to provide their content to TiVo users. But, it seems that the only videocasts we will see, are ones where the videocasters have to sign a deal with TiVo. While that is nice, I see this is forcing out a lot of the videocasts. I wouldn't even care if TiVo inserted ads at the beginning of video casts as long is it built a system that allowed all videocasters to provide their content. But it seems they don't have that in mind.


----------



## rog

rainwater said:


> If that article is true, I guess we know that we aren't going to get access to many videocasts in the future. *It seems TiVo is in it to make a profit*, so they aren't really providing a solution for the average videocaster.


Heaven forbid!

j/k, I see your later reply to Justin and get what you're saying. I couldn't resist the jab though.


----------



## Justin Thyme

I guess I just don't know anything about the agreement they would have to sign so I don't really have any way of knowing if I agree with you whether it would be onerous or not. And reporters- even those from NYTimes, oftentimes have very little idea what technology companies "have in mind". Sometimes I wonder what planet they are reporting from.

I would think they would want as many videocasts as possible. But unfortunately this is an extremely litigious society, and they are obligated to ask themselves-What are the different ways that people could sue Tivo?" I'll bet any agreement covers airing of illegal content- Snuff films, child porn, libelous material. 

Most people I know would have no problem with such an agreement, if that was all it was. Until we know more specifics, I would assume that Tivo won't want to put any barriers up in front of getting lots and lots of videocast providers signed up. It just doesn't make any business sense to freak out videocasters with onerous agreements.


----------



## geekaren

ZeoTiVo said:


> ...it is feeling like the 12 days of Christmas around here with all these *really cool* new HME features getting added in *for free.* You are making my family and I even happier TiVo owners and we already were very happy TiVo owners :up: :up: :up:


This morning I got up and found that I now have the yahoo! features on my TiVo box, and was thinking exactly what ZeoTiVo expressed... TiVo is doing some very cool things and I am a very happy TiVo owner. I can't wait to see what other cool things are coming down the pike! :up:


----------



## BlackBetty

Has anyone received the rocketboom downloads yet? I haven't. I signed up via yellow star on my tivo the day it was announced.


----------



## Weaselboy

BlackBetty said:


> Has anyone received the rocketboom downloads yet? I haven't. I signed up via yellow star on my tivo the day it was announced.


Nope.. still waiting here also.


----------



## Gregor

Still waiting here too.


----------



## macfisherman

I noticed Rocketman is no longer in the Showcase list....


----------



## TiVoPony

Hey all -

We've hit a couple of stumbling blocks with the Rocketboom trial, it looks like we won't be able to launch this just yet. We know that many of you have been looking forward to your first download today, and we appreciate your enthusiasm. We can't say just yet when we'll have a "good to launch" signal - but the weather forecast isn't looking very good this week.

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## SullyND

The Rocket went boom?


----------



## rog

D'oh!

These things happen. Thanks for the update.


----------



## peteypete

Darn. Is the problem technical, or personal? Sounds personal.


----------



## mbalgeman

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> The page's instructions and examples are updated. In the long-term, we do have plans to add priority request functionality to Manage My Account.


I think adding this stuff to "Manage My Account" account is the wrong approach. Instead, there should be a configuration application running on the TiVo servers that allows me to subscribe/unsubscribe from every app/download available. Like the Cell Phone approach... You have a list of your apps in "Music, Photos and More" plus a new "HME Configuration" app at the bottom of the list. When you release something new, a star on the main menu can allow you to signup.

BTW, is there a way to remove the apps that are currently available from the list? For example, Galleon's weather app blows away the Yahoo Weather app, so I'd like to remove the Yahoo version. Is there any way to do that?


----------



## ryanknapper

I really like it and I'm looking forward to others. Long live Tivo's forward-looking features!


----------



## phej

Hope to see diggnation on tivo soon!


----------



## manielse

Hoping for dl.tv myself....


----------



## xnevergiveinx

yeah, that girl from rocketboom is pretty hot


----------



## Justin Thyme

I dunno. I think Mrs. Thyme is the finest looking woman I have ever met, but perhaps I am biased in that respect. 

I think they are having a lot of fun with this, and more power to them. The style of the young republican one yesterday was cute.


----------



## timstack8969

I never received the "Rocketboom" Download. I checked my "Recording History" and it say's "The download could not be recorded because it was not found on my DVR" What does this mean??? I have broadband internet.


----------



## TheNumberSix

> I think they are having a lot of fun with this, and more power to them. The style of the young republican one yesterday was cute.


 That turned me off. I'm so sick of politics that any mention of republicans or democrats causes me to roll my eyes. I dropped RocketBoom after that. I know they aren't serious but busting on political parties/members is just so dreary, I can't take it anymore.

The Red Trousers stuff was pretty cool though. I enjoyed that immensely.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

xnevergiveinx said:


> yeah, that girl from rocketboom is pretty hot


I've only got Rocketboom twice, and so far the clevage is the only thing about it that has held my attention...heh...
Hopefully the rest of the "episodes" start to keep up soon...


----------



## TivoSlinger

I just registered today.


----------



## mtchamp

I'm still watching Rocketboom. I don't watch any news programs because I get the news headlines off the net. This Rocketboom is news I don't mind watching for several minuets. The girl behind the desk is easy on the eyes and I've been looking forward to it everyday.

This is great stuff because I was able to subscribe to this content for free, watch it whenever I want, save it and if I get tired of it, unsubscribe and all from the comfort of my couch. What's next? I'm also hooked on Wordgrid from apps.tv. I'm watching less TV and more TiVo even if it's games through TiVo.


----------



## timstack8969

I'm having the same problem with the downloads.


----------



## Weaselboy

I enjoyed the "Drinking Game" episode yesterday.

Wonder if she will get back the previous news format though.


----------



## rainwater

Weaselboy said:


> I enjoyed the "Drinking Game" episode yesterday.
> 
> Wonder if she will get back the previous news format though.


Its just holiday re-runs for now. I'm sure it will be back to normal soon. Or atleast as normal as possible.


----------



## Justin Thyme

I think they are getting a lot of mileage on the barbie schtick.

By the way, asside from the get-barbie-drunk-on-news form of water torture, researchers have discoverred  that barbie torture is actually a very popular pasttime.

I think they should get some UN observers in the RocketBoom studios to investigate.

It may be too early to begin a "Free Amanda Now!" vigil, but I'm lighting a candle.


----------



## dmdeane

Weaselboy said:


> I enjoyed the "Drinking Game" episode yesterday.
> 
> Wonder if she will get back the previous news format though.


That was hilarious. As pointed out, though, it was a repeat; I remember when that news conference came out earlier this year. Yeah, it's political so that's bound to offend some people. But is was a richly deserved target of humor.

I still have no idea what Rocketboom is supposed to be about, though; so far they've been all over the map in terms of content. I suppose I should visit their website and learn more.

Apart from the humor of the drinking game, I'm enjoying the CNET downloads more than Rocketboom, as the CNET downloads are directly targetted at consumer technology I am interested in. Some of the Rocketboom stuff has been a little....weird. But I think I'll stick it out as I am enjoying the experiment overall.


----------



## mattman

I just wanted to say that I have failed to receive ANY of the downloaded programming. I keep getting a message that the program could not be found. Is there ANY solution to this? I can't believe it's an issue with my firewall since I am able to receive the Yahoo! stuff and things like the HME network servers on the internet. If there is anything I need to do myself I would gladly do it, but I am unsure as to why this is not working.

Matt


----------



## cptodd

Yea so far I have not recieved a thing either. Also when I go into my profile I see that my Pioneer TiVo is not eligable for transfers or something like that. WHereas my 80 hour TiVo branded recorder is. Does that make a diff?


----------



## Justin Thyme

dmdeane said:


> Some of the Rocketboom stuff has been a little....weird. But I think I'll stick it out as I am enjoying the experiment overall.


 I think that this is the nature of long tail content- that few people will be very interested in any particular series, but in aggregate, such content could occupy 50% of viewing.

YouTube is an excellent example of the kind of stuff you could see. And the community tie in is interesting (eg- wishlist give me all the most popular videos viewed in the unusual and absurd videos section). I expect Tivo will be involved in something like this sort of scheme.

People are doing different things.

1) Tricks- odd or offbeat stuff that people or animals can do. Cards or a very odd Plastic body dance (last dancer)

2) What makes one group interesting is a kind of reality TV voyeurism of other people's lifestyles. Examples of these kind of videos are just folks doing a recipe, or doing some driving**, but doing it with attitude, and an expression of their unique lifestyle. Kind of like tagging appeal for the creator, kind of like voyeur appeal for the viewer.

3) But some of it is appealing for reasons we may not understand anymore. I have this 14 YO niece- all she does is exchange short videos and photos with her friends. They are just playing around with social roles and they are very interested in a self reflective almost collective narcissistic investigation of their feelings. Odd stuff but totally rivetting from their point of view. Most of her video is this kind of stuff. EG- the group of girls like a song and they lip synq it to each other.

4) Humour. British lads and fun thermite experiments you can try at home.

My point? Yeah sure Amanda's schtick is not for everyone, but broad interest video like CNET's deal is not the whole story. You can't tell me there isn't some stuff on YouTube that you wouldn't download to your Tivo. There is so much stuff people will do on video and coupled with the virtually limitless amount of access on the internet, that there is a huge amount of content that folks will download to their Tivo. And the DVR with the best guide wins.

People balk about paying $12.95 for "just" a guide, but the navigation to all the content is hugely important.

**both created by our own djithm


----------



## rog

Thank you for the Plastic Body Dance link. :up:

I think you hit the nail on the head. The long (strange) tail.

If others aren't familiar with Chris Anderson's concept, you can check out his landmark article on _The Long Tail_ on wired.com:

http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/12.10/tail.html


----------



## Justin Thyme

Personally, the Thermite studies especially warmed my heart.

Instead of the vcr coffin idea during the NYC media event, Tivo should have stacked them in place, maybe several stacks a hundred high, all flashing 12:00. Then set one of those thermite flower pots at the top and let it drop a shaft of 2500 degree liquid metal through the lot of them. Spectacular. I suppose the NYCFD would not have been amused.

Kind of like a Mark Pauline event. What a man.


----------



## ccwf

rcapolete said:


> they already did this. i just signed up for the new priority listing and you can now cut and paste with the dashes in the number and they are automatically stripped away when you submit it.


 Yes, I sent TiVo the code for doing that last year.


----------



## mattman

Just an update on the above note I had about trying to download the rocketboom videolog. I called Tech Support at TiVo today to see if they had any suggestions, and they do not know why I cannot get it. They see the attempt, but it only shows up as an http 404 error. I don't know why it would do so, but they suggest opening up my firewall with the standard HMF ports to make sure there isn't a problem there. I don't see what difference it makes, but I'm going to try it today and see if rocketboom downloads tomorrow.

I'll post results then.

Matt


----------



## JasonD

I enjoy Rocketboom and am glad to have it on my Tivo. I'm beginning to think that Rocketboom is kind oif like the Three Stooges, only guys like it. I was playing Rocketboom the other day and my wife said she would leave the room if that was what I was going to watch. Needless to say she doesn't like it. 

What do you guys think, is Rocketboom a guy thing?


Jason


----------



## manooosie

rocketboom is the stupidest thing I have ever seen. If this is where tivo is going, I dont want to be a part of it.


----------



## Justin Thyme

What do you think of the YouTube material?


----------



## rainwater

manooosie said:


> rocketboom is the stupidest thing I have ever seen. If this is where tivo is going, I dont want to be a part of it.


That's the whole point. You don't have to be a part of it. You can choose. I am guessing TiVo is going to build a system where you will be able to choose from a lot of content like this. Its purely optional. No one makes you download it.


----------



## mattman

I just got home and checked my TiVo and I STILL cannot download the RocketBoom videos. I am unsure at this point what to do. I have enabled the ports on my firewall that may be necessary, although I don't think they are what I needed to open, and I can't really disconnect my firewall, due to the fact that I would be disabling a large portion of my network.

Any ideas out there?

Matt


----------



## arc6th

FAUXNews is on my TiVo! It's the stupidest thing I've ever seen. If this is where TiVo is going I don't want to be a part of it.


----------



## pawchikapawpaw

arc6th said:


> FAUXNews is on my TiVo! It's the stupidest thing I've ever seen. If this is where TiVo is going I don't want to be a part of it.


aww. i shure hope you find your remote control soon, and you find a knife so you can cut the Ropes of Injustice that is binding you to your Chair of Despair and Sadness and making you watch the oppressive TiFauxNews Conglomerate.

run with the wind, arc6th.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

As far as I can tell, the only thing Rocketboom really has going for it is a decent looking "anchor" with a nice body...
I would like to see Tivo eventually offer more similar content...ya know, maybe for slightly less dorky people...


----------



## xnevergiveinx

whats up with the frame rate of rocketboom? the christmas eve one was almost unwatchable because every movement was kinda choppy. everytime something moves, it's like it skips frames or something


----------



## arc6th

pawchikapawpaw said:


> run with the wind, arc6th.


awwww, pawpaw. Did I offend or merely confuse thee? Allow me to try this:

The Weather Channel is the stupidest thing I've ever seen! 24 hours of weather? Why can't we just look outside?! ...and it's on my TiVo! If this is the way TiVo is going then I don't want to be a part of it!

Was that easier for you to understand, pawpaw?


----------



## rainwater

arc6th said:


> awwww, pawpaw. Did I offend or merely confuse thee? Allow me to try this:
> 
> The Weather Channel is the stupidest thing I've ever seen! 24 hours of weather? Why can't we just look outside?! ...and it's on my TiVo! If this is the way TiVo is going then I don't want to be a part of it!


Looking outside never told me what the weather is going to be like this weekend. Plus, when I travel, I am not able to see all the way to the city I am going to.


----------



## JasonD

Sometimes when I watch Rocketboom I turn the sound off. Is that wrong?


Jason


----------



## Azlen

She is reasonably attractive, but she is no French anchorwoman.


----------



## wick4805

How do I get rid of Rocketboom? I cannot find anywhere how to stop it from recording.


----------



## rainwater

wick4805 said:


> How do I get rid of Rocketboom? I cannot find anywhere how to stop it from recording.


How about the link in the original post?


----------



## pawchikapawpaw

arc6th said:


> awwww, pawpaw. Did I offend or merely confuse thee? Allow me to try this:
> 
> The Weather Channel is the stupidest thing I've ever seen! 24 hours of weather? Why can't we just look outside?! ...and it's on my TiVo! If this is the way TiVo is going then I don't want to be a part of it!
> 
> Was that easier for you to understand, pawpaw?


color me crazy, but if you're trying to explain what you meant, wouldn't it be far more effective to actually explain it than trying to come up with a series of equally obtuse statements?

and again, with your post, i am inclined to point out the wonderful functions of the remote control if you can't figure out how to change the "weather" channel. it's sleek and equipped with all kinds of tech-gadgetrimmickry that will sure to astound you. you hit several buttons and voila, hours of scrapbookery will be got courtesy of DIY Network.


----------



## Spiff

Arc6th was satirizing the earlier post by manooosie.


----------



## arc6th

Usually someone not getting my meager attempt at a joke is funnier than the joke itself.


----------



## pawchikapawpaw

arc6th said:


> Usually someone not getting my meager attempt at a joke is funnier than the joke itself.


don't let my being dense get in the way of you being meager.


----------



## dylanemcgregor

Sorry if I missed it, but is there a way to set a KAM setting for Rocketboom? It's not something I really want to watch everyday, but I wouldn't mind having the latest 3-5 episodes.

-Dylan


----------



## dmdeane

Justin Thyme said:


> I think that this is the nature of long tail content- that few people will be very interested in any particular series, but in aggregate, such content could occupy 50% of viewing.


Thanks. You've given me food for thought.


----------



## dmdeane

manooosie said:


> rocketboom is the stupidest thing I have ever seen. If this is where tivo is going, I dont want to be a part of it.


TiVo is going to specialize in delivering content uniquely tailored to be the opposite of your tastes, and only your tastes? 

I can see the TiVo marketing/sales team right now in negotiations: "sorry, we'd love to carry your content, but manooosie might like it, and we can't chance that, so sorry, no, we won't carry your show. Now, if you can give us more stuff like Rocketboom, we're all ears....just as long as manooosie hates it. Otherwise, no dice." 

You're a weatherbeacon of taste, manooosie. The future of TV and the fate of TiVo lies in your hands.


----------



## dmdeane

Azlen said:


> She is reasonably attractive, but she is no French anchorwoman.


Speaking of Faux News, that link is another reason why the French-bashing neo-con Chickenhawk Bush-bots are idiots....vive la France!


----------



## dmdeane

wick4805 said:


> How do I get rid of Rocketboom? I cannot find anywhere how to stop it from recording.


If you go to the main menu, I think it's in Showcases, you should see an entry for Rocketboom; go there and there is an unsubscribe option.

Oddly enough, this thing does not tell you whether you are currently subscribed or not. I didn't get a couple of Rocketboom shows last week; I went back in and hit "subscribe" again but I've no way of knowing if I'm really subscribed or not, not, that is, unless the new Rocketboom show actually appears in my "now playing" list.....did Rocketboom take a few days off last week or was I somehow unsubscribed for some reason or otherwise deprived of a few episodes? I would have hoped that the automatic delivery of new shows would be more reliable than this....


----------



## dmdeane

dylanemcgregor said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but is there a way to set a KAM setting for Rocketboom? It's not something I really want to watch everyday, but I wouldn't mind having the latest 3-5 episodes.
> 
> -Dylan


That's a darn good question. This Rocketboom thing is just a test. As your question and others demonstrate, TiVo needs to think a bit more about how to implement this.

IMO, they should treat these downloads just like regular TV programming; perhaps TiVo should list the downloadable shows in the TV listings alongside the regular TV shows. Or if not that, have a seperate section to search for and find Internet downloadable content.

But in either case, TiVo should give us all of the options we expect from Season Passes, uncluding KAM. Of course there's no reason not to highlight new offerings such as Rocketboom in the Showcases, but otherwise it would be nice if it acted just like any other TiVo Season Pass or Wishlist recordings. We're already used to the way Season Passes and Wishlists work, so TiVo should follow that paradigm.

To get back to your question, sorry I don't know if there is a KAM setting for Rocketboom. Given the experimental nature of this I'd expect that there isn't any way to do this yet.


----------



## tally

dmdeane said:


> I didn't get a couple of Rocketboom shows last week; I went back in and hit "subscribe" again but I've no way of knowing if I'm really subscribed or not, not, that is, unless the new Rocketboom show actually appears in my "now playing" list.....did Rocketboom take a few days off last week or was I somehow unsubscribed for some reason or otherwise deprived of a few episodes? I would have hoped that the automatic delivery of new shows would be more reliable than this....


I subscribed to Rocketboom and received one download - 1/05. Looking at the recording history, I see that no other attempts have been made to download this program. Do I need to resubscribe?


----------



## rog

tally said:


> I subscribed to Rocketboom and received one download - 1/05. Looking at the recording history, I see that no other attempts have been made to download this program. Do I need to resubscribe?


Probably not. My TiVo has missed a couple of episodes, but it always picks back up. I only subscribed once.

It seems the rollout of Rocketboom has been less than perfect. That's probably to be expected, as this is a first for TiVo.


----------



## bpurcell

I subscribed to Rocketboom in late December, and I have YET to receive a single episode. I have a wireless that connects to my DSL, so I know I have enough pipeline. Do I just give up?


----------



## cptodd

I signed up too and have not received one episode.


----------



## mattman

Just for the record, what does the recording history say for you two?

Mine says it cannot be found, and the TiVo tech support said that they were getting an HTTP 404 error in the logs.

They've suggested I take my TiVo out from behind my firewall, which I cannot do for several reasons, but I would if I could, and, unfortunately, that's where they have to stop, which I understand, but it is very frustrating.

Matt


----------



## cptodd

Matt, 

Not even sure where to look to see what it says about recording that content. All I know is that I have not received a thing. No notice or anything in regards to Rocketboom. Where should I go in my TiVo to see if that has been or has not been recording?


----------



## Madhatter27

cptodd said:


> Matt,
> 
> Not even sure where to look to see what it says about recording that content. All I know is that I have not received a thing. No notice or anything in regards to Rocketboom. Where should I go in my TiVo to see if that has been or has not been recording?


GO into pick a program then to TO DO LIST at the top is a history. In here it will tell you if it had a problem.


----------



## mattman

Madhatter27 said:


> GO into pick a program then to TO DO LIST at the top is a history. In here it will tell you if it had a problem.


What he said! <g>

If you need any further instructions, let me know and I'll try to help as well.

Matt


----------



## cptodd

oh I had no idea that it would tell you in there if Rocketboom did or did not come through. I will check tonight when I get home.


----------



## dmdeane

Monday's dueling banjos CES 2006 montage was quite entertaining. Several shots of TiVo, Series 3 box, and new TiVo remote were shown, if you keep your eyes peeled. Definitely an example of where TiVo's slo mo button can be put to good use.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

My Rocketboom hasn't downloaded in days...
The Recording History tells me it didn't record because there isn't enough space...which is kind of funny since my real TV shows record without any trouble, so I doubt there's not room for a 3 minute videocast...
It's a 40 hour Tivo, and there is all sorts of free space...
Any thoughts???


----------



## ChuckyBox

MasterOfPuppets said:


> My Rocketboom hasn't downloaded in days...
> The Recording History tells me it didn't record because there isn't enough space...which is kind of funny since my real TV shows record without any trouble, so I doubt there's not room for a 3 minute videocast...
> It's a 40 hour Tivo, and there is all sorts of free space...
> Any thoughts???


I had the same problem. The downloads don't seem to be able to cause old programs to be deleted. I deleted a few old recordings as a test (checking my To Do list to make sure the space wouldn't be filled up again before the next download) and, voila!, Rocketboom.


----------



## ChuckyBox

And speaking of Rocketboom, can somebody take up a collection and get those kids a shotgun microphone and a boom? I'll show them how to use it. Using the microphone on the camera from 10 feet away just isn't cutting it.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

ChuckyBox said:


> I had the same problem. The downloads don't seem to be able to cause old programs to be deleted. I deleted a few old recordings as a test (checking my To Do list to make sure the space wouldn't be filled up again before the next download) and, voila!, Rocketboom.


But I know I have plenty of space available...there's not a lot on my Now Playing list...


----------



## thechiz

I had the same problem with the CNET buying 
advice programs before Christmas.

I had plenty of space but the Recording History
said I did not have enough disk space.

After a few weeks of failure TiVo support actually sent me
a message letting me know that they were watching
and that I was not getting the downloads.

I sent them some feedback at a specified web address
and within a few days I was getting the video downloads.

Maybe they waved the magic wand or maybe I got lucky !


----------



## cynthetiq

i haven't gotten it in days as well, so i've tuned into the website. I much prefer the website for the sole reason I can click the links directly to see the stories they are referring to.

I do like the ability to watch from the sofa...


----------



## cptodd

ok I finally looked and it says "This program was not downloaded onto this DVR because of an error during download." It is strange because there seems to be multiple attempts: 6:17 pm, 6:18 pm, 6:19 pm, 6:21 pm, 6:22 pm, 6:24 pm, 6:25 pm (all on 1/10). I guess I need to give the folks at TiVo a call.


----------



## TiVoStephen

Rather than calling, please fill out this form (linked from the Rocketboom signup page, http://www.tivo.com/rocketboom/):

http://www.tivo.com/5.13.asp?messageType=brdband

That will give your report directly to the team that investigates problems with downloads.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## cptodd

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> Rather than calling, please fill out this form (linked from the Rocketboom signup page, http://www.tivo.com/rocketboom/):
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/5.13.asp?messageType=brdband
> 
> That will give your report directly to the team that investigates problems with downloads.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


Done!


----------



## dmdeane

ChuckyBox said:


> I had the same problem. The downloads don't seem to be able to cause old programs to be deleted. I deleted a few old recordings as a test (checking my To Do list to make sure the space wouldn't be filled up again before the next download) and, voila!, Rocketboom.


Hmmm.....what do space issues have to do with whether you receive the downloads or not? I didn't receive this Tues (1/10) but did receive Mon (1/9); I didn't receive a couple of days last week (Fri and Wed if memory servers) but I did receive everything else last week and the week before back to whenever I first subscribed (only a few weeks ago, IIRC). So whether I receive a download or not does not seem to be correlated at all to whether I free up any space. I shall try deleting my already viewed Rocketboom downloads and see if that makes any difference.

BTW, what is this talk about To Do List and Recording History? I looked, and saw no mention at all of Rocketboom in either my To Do List or Recording History; no mention at all of why I didn't get the downloads. Oh well. But I've discovered the Rocketboom website so I'm enjoying it there now, too. Fortunately no need to miss anything (Justin, you're right about that "long tail" thingie: it's got me hooked).


----------



## ChuckyBox

dmdeane said:


> Hmmm.....what do space issues have to do with whether you receive the downloads or not?


In your case, maybe nothing. My recording history showed that the Rocketboom downloads were failing because there wasn't enough space. When I made space, the downloads started working.


----------



## cynthetiq

right i did not see anything in my recording history either, just no rocketboom...


----------



## ZeoTiVo

dmdeane said:


> Hmmm.....what do space issues have to do with whether you receive the downloads or not? I didn't receive this Tues (1/10) but did receive Mon (1/9); I didn't receive a couple of days last week (Fri and Wed if memory servers) but I did receive everything else last week and the week before back to whenever I first subscribed (only a few weeks ago, IIRC). So whether I receive a download or not does not seem to be correlated at all to whether I free up any space.


perhaps the error message is generic and always says no space , but the actual problem underlying the error message is perhaps no space or some other issue.


----------



## megazone

Remember that TiVo calculates available space based on upcoming recordings too, not just what is in Now Playing. So if you have enough KUID recordings in your To Do list to fill the space - the unit considers itself out of space.

I find that highly annoying, but that's how it currently is.


----------



## cynthetiq

true, but I also have over 15 suggestions which is an indicator of free available recording space


----------



## megazone

cynthetiq said:


> true, but I also have over 15 suggestions which is an indicator of free available recording space


Nope. Trust me, I've been over this with TiVo. I've had an *empty* 80GB drive, FULL of Suggestions - and had a download fail because of space, because within the next two weeks the drive would be full of KUID. The TiVo looked out and saw that in 10-11 days it would be full, considered all the space 'used', and refused the download on those grounds.

Now, the reality is that I'd be watching the shows generally the same night they recorded, and deleting them, so the drive would never *really* fill up. But this algorithm dates back to the early days of TiVo. You see it when you try to schedule a new recording and it tells you you don't have enough room, and you have to kill something already scheduled to allow it.

Suggestions don't follow this rule since they are immediately expendable. Suggestions will record if there is space *now*, other recordings care if there will be enough space from now until the end of the guide data.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

megazone said:


> But this algorithm dates back to the early days of TiVo. You see it when you try to schedule a new recording and it tells you you don't have enough room, and you have to kill something already scheduled to allow it.
> .


and possibly made worse since a download can not pop up the "these shows will be deleted earlier than planned" even for shows not set at KUID but that will get recorded before download


----------



## ccagle

cool!


----------



## timr_42

I'm so glad Rocketboom is so fair and balanced, an entire episode saying Bush is an a**hole. The only thing I can say is that I love that we should listen to someone when asked if Bush should be impeached says "Yeah, no peaches, apples..."


----------



## cptodd

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> Rather than calling, please fill out this form (linked from the Rocketboom signup page, http://www.tivo.com/rocketboom/):
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/5.13.asp?messageType=brdband
> 
> That will give your report directly to the team that investigates problems with downloads.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


Still no dice. I am still getting the message. Also, what does it mean when I see this in my account on TiVo.com???

Morpheus 240-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx Product Lifetime Lifetime Service Transfers ALLOWED

DVR DB76 010-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx Product Lifetime Lifetime Service N/A

Vulcan 275-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx Product Lifetime Lifetime Service Transfers NOT ALLOWED

I am concerned by the last one. That is my Pioneer box with DVD burner. Does this mean that if I ever decide to pull my old series two box out of the closet in order to do show transfers that I won't be able to do that? How come transfers are not allowed on that box? Could it be because I am not running TiVo desktop software (I use a Mac so I don't bother)?


----------



## megazone

timr_42 said:


> I'm so glad Rocketboom is so fair and balanced, an entire episode saying Bush is an a**hole. The only thing I can say is that I love that we should listen to someone when asked if Bush should be impeached says "Yeah, no peaches, apples..."


It isn't journalism, it is a quirky video blog that is generally meant as humor. It definitely has a bias, that's part of what it is. It isn't meant to be a balanced news source any more than, say, The Daily Show.


----------



## timr_42

megazone said:


> It isn't journalism, it is a quirky video blog that is generally meant as humor. It definitely has a bias, that's part of what it is. It isn't meant to be a balanced news source any more than, say, The Daily Show.


I know it's meant to be humor. It's just that I like humor that it not slanted one way or the other. I tend to track to the right, but I don't like someone making jokes just about one side. I find it not funny but mean. If they make fun of everything, then I'm fine with someone making jokes about "my side". That is one reason I like South Park. It hammers everyone. No one is safe and I like that.


----------



## DancnDude

cptodd said:


> Still no dice. I am still getting the message. Also, what does it mean when I see this in my account on TiVo.com???
> 
> Morpheus 240-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx Product Lifetime Lifetime Service Transfers ALLOWED
> 
> DVR DB76 010-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx Product Lifetime Lifetime Service N/A
> 
> Vulcan 275-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx Product Lifetime Lifetime Service Transfers NOT ALLOWED
> 
> I am concerned by the last one. That is my Pioneer box with DVD burner. Does this mean that if I ever decide to pull my old series two box out of the closet in order to do show transfers that I won't be able to do that? How come transfers are not allowed on that box? Could it be because I am not running TiVo desktop software (I use a Mac so I don't bother)?


There is a setting in your TiVo online account that you have to check to allow transfers. Go into DVR Preferences online and all you should have to do it check that box to Allowed.


----------



## cptodd

DancnDude said:


> There is a setting in your TiVo online account that you have to check to allow transfers. Go into DVR Preferences online and all you should have to do it check that box to Allowed.


Thank you my friend. that worked.


----------



## dumbunny

megazone said:


> It isn't journalism, it is a quirky video blog that is generally meant as humor. It definitely has a bias, that's part of what it is. It isn't meant to be a balanced news source any more than, say, The Daily Show.


Or The Colbert Report. Amanda's question reminded me of Stephen Colbert's interviews with U.S. Representatives, where he asks them, "George Bush: Great President or ... Greatest President?"


----------



## arc6th

Humor can be slanted; if you don't like it turn the dial to the right. I don't want my news slanted.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

timr_42 said:


> I know it's meant to be humor. It's just that I like humor that it not slanted one way or the other. I tend to track to the right, but I don't like someone making jokes just about one side. I find it not funny but mean. If they make fun of everything, then I'm fine with someone making jokes about "my side". That is one reason I like South Park. It hammers everyone. No one is safe and I like that.


yeah, when is rocketboom going to hit the street with the question
"Do you feel the Democrats new ways of organizing are having the great effect desired?"

The Daly show will hammer Democrats as well though it is clear that the slant on the Daly show is towards Democrats. Come on Rocketboom, lets smarten up the Humor a notch or two


----------



## mattman

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> Rather than calling, please fill out this form (linked from the Rocketboom signup page, http://www.tivo.com/rocketboom/):
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/5.13.asp?messageType=brdband
> 
> That will give your report directly to the team that investigates problems with downloads.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


And will they contact us with results or solutions? I have submitted twice now, and I can't seem to get any action on this.

Matt


----------



## MMG

timr_42 said:


> I'm so glad Rocketboom is so fair and balanced, an entire episode saying Bush is an a**hole. The only thing I can say is that I love that we should listen to someone when asked if Bush should be impeached says "Yeah, no peaches, apples..."


Ironic that you use the phrase _*fair and balanced.*_


----------



## Justin Thyme

Politics and religion no go zones are nothing- Videocasts from Google to your Tivo will likely offend many more viewers with content much more disturbing...

Caution- Be sure children and eldery with heart conditions are not in the room when viewing.


----------



## Unix_Beard

timr_42 said:


> I'm so glad Rocketboom is so fair and balanced, an entire episode saying Bush is an a**hole. The only thing I can say is that I love that we should listen to someone when asked if Bush should be impeached says "Yeah, no peaches, apples..."


Since when does everything have to be "fair and balanced?" Don't watch it if you don't like it.


----------



## cynthetiq

Unix_Beard said:


> Since when does everything have to be "fair and balanced?" Don't watch it if you don't like it.


right.. It's COMEDY... not news. :sigh:


----------



## ChuckyBox

cynthetiq said:


> right.. It's COMEDY... not news. :sigh:


Even the news has gone so far in trying to be "balanced" now that they won't even provide meaningful analysis anymore. The big networks should take a lesson from The Daily Show: if a politician is being a disingenuous, illogical jackass, feel free to point it out.


----------



## Justin Thyme

The US is really in the minority in the world when it comes to accepting the notion that there can be such thing as "unbiased" media. 

Everyone in Europe generally assumes that the major news outlets have political axes to grind. The thought that there is any such thing as "fair and balanced" to the European mind is hopelessly naive, both from a pragmatic political perspective as from an epistemological perspective.


----------



## dmdeane

Justin Thyme said:


> The US is really in the minority in the world when it comes to accepting the notion that there can be such thing as "unbiased" media.
> 
> Everyone in Europe generally assumes that the major news outlets have political axes to grind. The thought that there is any such thing as "fair and balanced" to the European mind is hopelessly naive, both from a pragmatic political perspective as from an epistemological perspective.


This did not use to be the case; in the 19th century all American newspapers were decidedly politically biased and upfront about their bias. Most were affiliated with one of the major political parties, or to one faction within one of the major parties or to some kind of political or social movement or another.

"Journalism" as a profession that is supposedly technocratic and "neutral" is very much a 20th century, or even more so a late 20th century idea. Requiring college degrees and journalism schools fed into this, as well as the consolidation of news outlets into the hands of fewer and fewer conglomerates which encouraged the notion of "objectivity" to hide the fact that if you didn't happen to share the views and outlooks of the professional class of journalists, you were very unlikely to ever see your point of view represented fairly in the major media.

All this is changing once again thanks to the Internet.

As to humor, "objectivity" and "evenhandedness" go decidely against the grain of humor. Pretending that some random Democrat is an "equal" target of humor to G.W. Bush is absurd; Bush is a much more worthy target of satire. Pretending to evenhandedness would be less funny, since all targets are not equally humorous.


----------



## Justin Thyme

Seinfeld had this bit about doing standup for brits in a pub. His point was that humor is highly contextual with your audience. 

Carter jokes weren't as humorous as Ford jokes for the SNL crowd but that had to do with the audience. For a conservative audience, Carter was as ideal a target as Ford was to liberals. 

Ford falls over his desk. Hilarious- the President of the US should be on top of things but is so inept even navigating his office is a challenge.

Carter gets tripped over and over by the same man, always trusting his absurd excuse. Hilarious- the president of the US should be on top of things but is so inept even walking in his office is a challenge. 

Conservatives- "that's not funny- it is so juvenile". Liberals- "that's not funny, it is so juvenile". Well, maybe it is juvenile to laugh at people falling over, but I don't know that we are that different. If we have a pent up desire to put someone in their place due to our social and political views, we suppress our immature reaction to stick out our tongues. But a comedian allows us to indulge ourselves with the same juvenile urges if he unexpectedly falls down while portraying the target of our ire.

That's the thing about the long tail. It can be extremely rarified. What is absurd to one group and touches on group mores, is commonplace to another. 

And its the same with "news".... We almost scream at the tube why these poor excuses for journalists aren't asking the "obvious" question- A question based on a premise that is blatantly obvious from our political perspective, but clearly "slanted" from another. 

To the elites, the long tail is about magnifying this trend of ever greater self reflective, self reinforcing humor and commentary. Maybe it is more about forming more and more fragmented tribal subcultures than making attempts at understanding the world views of others. Is it the end of culture as we know it? It's the same alarmist crap we heard about suffrage- the mob will act only in their own self interest and pull everything to heck.

It all depends on your point of view about the role of individuals in society. Do the elites need to moderate the hoi poloi into one homogeneous whole in order to be governable, or can the individuals of society be counted on to explore the viewpoints of others and discover more sophisticated perspectives that take into account such divergent points of view?


----------



## dmdeane

Justin Thyme said:


> Seinfeld had this bit about doing standup for brits in a pub. His point was that humor is highly contextual with your audience.
> 
> Carter jokes weren't as humorous as Ford jokes for the SNL crowd but that had to do with the audience. For a conservative audience, Carter was as ideal a target as Ford was to liberals.
> 
> Ford falls over his desk. Hilarious- the President of the US should be on top of things but is so inept even navigating his office is a challenge.
> 
> Carter gets tripped over and over by the same man, always trusting his absurd excuse. Hilarious- the president of the US should be on top of things but is so inept even walking in his office is a challenge.
> 
> Conservatives- "that's not funny- it is so juvenile". Liberals- "that's not funny, it is so juvenile". Well, maybe it is juvenile to laugh at people falling over, but I don't know that we are that different. If we have a pent up desire to put someone in their place due to our social and political views, we suppress our immature reaction to stick out our tongues. But a comedian allows us to indulge ourselves with the same juvenile urges if he unexpectedly falls down while portraying the target of our ire.


Well, I despise 'em all, as I am well past the juvenile stage of partisan party hack loyalty. Maybe my perspective is just warped enough to laugh at just about anything. But speaking "objectively", Bush is a bigger target for humor, as he's the president, and that is always going to put a big target on his backside - even if there were nothing inherently humorous about his public persona.

Besides, did SNL really avoid making fun of Carter once he had been president for a few years and his "halo" had started to slip? Somehow I doubt it. Humor is subjective, but surely Ford tripping over his own feet, and Carter being attacked by a rabid rabbit, are equally humorous. No doubt Carter was a "funnier" target at the end of his term when more people were tired of him than he was at the beginning of his term. Bush has undergone a similar transformation.


> That's the thing about the long tail. It can be extremely rarified. What is absurd to one group and touches on group mores, is commonplace to another.
> 
> And its the same with "news".... We almost scream at the tube why these poor excuses for journalists aren't asking the "obvious" question- A question based on a premise that is blatantly obvious from our political perspective, but clearly "slanted" from another.
> 
> To the elites, the long tail is about magnifying this trend of ever greater self reflective, self reinforcing humor and commentary. Maybe it is more about forming more and more fragmented tribal subcultures than making attempts at understanding the world views of others. Is it the end of culture as we know it? It's the same alarmist crap we heard about suffrage- the mob will act only in their own self interest and pull everything to heck.


That mob *did* act only in its self interest (or what it had been mislead to believe was its self interest) and pull everything to heck - only we've gotten used to this and now accept is as the status quo and therefore "normal, just, and good", ie: "Treason doth never prosper: what's the reason? Why if it prosper, none dare call it treason."


> It all depends on your point of view about the role of individuals in society. Do the elites need to moderate the hoi poloi into one homogeneous whole in order to be governable, or can the individuals of society be counted on to explore the viewpoints of others and discover more sophisticated perspectives that take into account such divergent points of view?


Given the new media allows for increasing isolation from opposing points of view and greater reinforcement of one's own particular views, I think its rather utopian to imagine that people are going to get more sophisticated and open minded. The hoi polloi is easily manipulated by elites in either case. Only the methods of manipulation might change. _Divide et impera_ is still the order of the day, and that's going to be an even easier task in future.


----------



## ChileHead

I finally had enough of Rocketboom and unsubscribed. She was nice to look at, but I got tired of listening to her.


----------



## cynthetiq

ChileHead said:


> I finally had enough of Rocketboom and unsubscribed. She was nice to look at, but I got tired of listening to her.


you had the volume up and actually listened????


----------



## Justin Thyme

dmdeane said:


> Given the new media allows for increasing isolation from opposing points of view and greater reinforcement of one's own particular views, I think its rather utopian to imagine that people are going to get more sophisticated and open minded. The hoi polloi is easily manipulated by elites in either case. Only the methods of manipulation might change. _Divide et impera_ is still the order of the day, and that's going to be an even easier task in future.


Whether or not they get more open minded, they are exposed to much more diverse perspectives. Just as with port cities versus inland cities where exposure to foreign views are less common, that exposure has a demonstrable cultural effect. You can see it throughout history.

Secondly, Long Tail material is most certainly not an easier media to manipulate because you are talking about 1000 viewers here, 500 there, not millions at a time.

So I am wondering if you are you talking about the new new media, or the old new media. I understand what you are saying about Fox or Italy's Berlusconi. How does that apply to the long tail on the internet? The world of the internet is full of Blogs and Forums but the perspectives are not monolithic but individualized. Populist libertarians here, theoretical constitutional egghead libertarians there, and so on and so forth throughout the political millieu. I won't even call it a spectrum because that implies a single dimension with a right hand side and left hand side. Long tail Material is N dimensional, and along with it is the video content emanating from millions of cheap digital camcorders. OK. Aging hippies growing dope sounding laid back as they chat about their libertarian perspectives and jump into their psychadelic trucks sporting gun racks.

I am not saying that technology ever solves the world's problems. But neither is technology an entirely neutral entity. Technology like the Gutenberg press or Cuneiform have cultural impacts.

In this case Tivo is increasing exposure to diversity of opinion in the living room.

Maybe Amanda's perspective becomes tiresome after a while but that is mostly true because she is not one of many many different shows, but the only one currently available... Maybe looking at Rocket boom stuff on a daily basis is interesting to only a few thousand loyal viewers. But heck- I'd wishlist one or two shows per month with very high numbers of views.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

dmdeane said:


> This did not use to be the case; in the 19th century all American newspapers were decidedly politically biased and upfront about their bias. Most were affiliated with one of the major political parties, or to one faction within one of the major parties or to some kind of political or social movement or another.


The founding fathers (Ben Franklin in particular I think) saw freedom of the press as essential to a healthy democracy. And a free press gets to decide its own biases. So it has gone in waves since.

witness the recent wave of Liberal Media that became a story of the media covering itself to decide what it was and how to define "fair and balanced".

But certainly I would rather see a media that can choose its own bias rather than be forced into some form of group think.

even more so I would like to see Rocketboom expand its horizons beyond the easy humor target of the president, not from offense but from wanting better humor.


----------



## arc6th

Why can't a show decide what it wants to do, and then adjust if the market calls for it and if it wants?

Y'all obviously aren't the target market of Rocketboom. You don't want them. They don't have to change to meet your entertainment requirements. They don't want you. If at some point RB is dying and they want to survive, then they'll make changes. Turn the dial to the right, and get on with your life. 

'til then I'll enjoy the curiousities of the internet and our culture, including much bashing of M$ & dubya, as presented by Ms. Cogdon.


----------



## dmdeane

Justin Thyme said:


> Whether or not they get more open minded, they are exposed to much more diverse perspectives. Just as with port cities versus inland cities where exposure to foreign views are less common, that exposure has a demonstrable cultural effect. You can see it throughout history.


Yes but the cultural effect isn't predictable or "progressive" in any easily classifiable sense. And plenty of inland cities were on major trade routes and were more exposed to outside ideas than many port cities. Exposure to "diverse perspectives" in Europe in the 15th-16th-17th centuries resulted in a religious and political revolution in Europe, but not necessarily resulting in more "open mindedness" except for a handful of exceptional individuals. On the whole there was a good deal *less* open mindedness, not to mention centuries of religious wars and persecutions. Inhabitants of isolated areas might have lost out on this opportunity for "open mindedness" but they also "lost out" on the chance to suffer through the 30 Years War and losing 1/3 of their population like Germany did. 


> Secondly, Long Tail material is most certainly not an easier media to manipulate because you are talking about 1000 viewers here, 500 there, not millions at a time.
> 
> So I am wondering if you are you talking about the new new media, or the old new media. I understand what you are saying about Fox or Italy's Berlusconi. How does that apply to the long tail on the internet? The world of the internet is full of Blogs and Forums but the perspectives are not monolithic but individualized. Populist libertarians here, theoretical constitutional egghead libertarians there, and so on and so forth throughout the political millieu. I won't even call it a spectrum because that implies a single dimension with a right hand side and left hand side. Long tail Material is N dimensional, and along with it is the video content emanating from millions of cheap digital camcorders. OK. Aging hippies growing dope sounding laid back as they chat about their libertarian perspectives and jump into their psychadelic trucks sporting gun racks.
> 
> I am not saying that technology ever solves the world's problems. But neither is technology an entirely neutral entity. Technology like the Gutenberg press or Cuneiform have cultural impacts.
> 
> In this case Tivo is increasing exposure to diversity of opinion in the living room.


I agree the new media is resulting in greater diversity of opinion. I disagree that it is resulting in "increasing exposure" to said diversity, since people can now self-select to only expose themselves to that which they already agree with. So you have in fact, fragmentation, but not "open mindedness" in any meaningful sense. Which isn't really that unusual in fact since new media, by reversing old media tendency towards homogenization, is simply reverting back to the kind of cultural fragmentation that existed before the old media enforced a kind of homogeneity, except that the old fragmentation was heavily geographic in origin (due to slowness of travel and communication) whereas the new fragmentation isn't based on geography but rather is based on cultural interests and identity politics.

So when I'm talking about elite manipulation or _divide et impera_ I'm not talking about directly manipulating the new media, which, as you point out, is harder to do (although not impossible - rather, manipulable in other ways), but rather narrowcasting one's message to these new fragmented identity groups in a way not possible under the old media paradigm. After all, if technologhy like Google or TiVo can tell advertisers how to better target their commercials, it can tell political consultants how to better target their messages as well.


> Maybe Amanda's perspective becomes tiresome after a while but that is mostly true because she is not one of many many different shows, but the only one currently available... Maybe looking at Rocket boom stuff on a daily basis is interesting to only a few thousand loyal viewers. But heck- I'd wishlist one or two shows per month with very high numbers of views.


I'm not sure why there's so much whinging about the occasional swipes at Bush on Rocketboom; it's a tiny percentage of overall Rocketboom content. What makes Rocketboom interesting, and also frustrating, to me, is its unpredictable and eclectic content. Sometimes I'm surprised and fascinated; other times I'm bored by stuff of no interest to me. It's a crapshoot but for that reason worth checking out from time to time.


----------



## VinceA

Yes, for every Bush-bashing segment, we also get a ninja-themed segment. So, I'm keeping my subscription alive.


----------



## SullyND

I cancelled my Rocketboom subscription some time ago, other than clevage I didn't see much worth keeping it for. I just wish there were other programs available by now.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

Mine are not downloading either and when I checked the history it told me Rocketboom was not downloading because it could not be found, hmmmmm?


----------



## mattman

This is the same result I've had for weeks, but no clear answer has been given. I have submitted all of my information, so I'm waiting as well.

Matt


----------



## mtchamp

My Rocketboom downloads stopped at least 3 weeks ago. I would like to receive them. I re-submitted the subscription request and still nothing. Can someone explain the problem. I use the Wordgrid app everyday, so my broadband connection is good.


----------



## arc6th

"...and I like to alienate them."

Classic. Epic.


----------



## HDTiVo

RocketBoom started shooting in HD this week. The clips I saw are 480x270 wmv @700kbps video. The old clips were also at 700kbps, but 320x240.

The extra pixels look good on my PC. Any difference for those watching on TiVo?


----------



## Scott Atkinson

dmdeane said:


> Requiring college degrees and journalism schools fed into this, as well as the consolidation of news outlets into the hands of fewer and fewer conglomerates which encouraged the notion of "objectivity" to hide the fact that if you didn't happen to share the views and outlooks of the professional class of journalists, you were very unlikely to ever see your point of view represented fairly in the major media.


Sort of true, and sort of not.

One of the more subtle - but real - things that developed in journalism with the rise of the professional class was a tendency for stories to undermine themselves.

Meaning - the story would seem to go one way, but there were enough facts and information within to support another view.

It's a weird idea, which left academic Todd Gitlin wrote well about many years ago.

Scott A.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

mtchamp said:


> My Rocketboom downloads stopped at least 3 weeks ago. I would like to receive them. I re-submitted the subscription request and still nothing. Can someone explain the problem. I use the Wordgrid app everyday, so my broadband connection is good.


same with me, anyone have a clue about this?


----------



## xnevergiveinx

i only watch rocketboom for the eyecandy...other than that, it can be really boring


----------



## greg_burns

xnevergiveinx said:


> i only watch rocketboom for the eyecandy...other than that, it can be really boring


 :up: But I miss the eye candy, and have tried signing up from the web form with no luck. Maybe I will try from within Showcases...


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

i enjoyed it, but my damned TiVo wont rec'v it and I even filled out a form and sent it to TiVo about a week ago and I have heard nothing back


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

greg_burns said:


> :up: But I miss the eye candy, and have tried signing up from the web form with no luck. Maybe I will try from within Showcases...


done that before too, no go and also have tried to sign up online, nada; maybe i should try a reboot


----------



## segaily

I got tired of rocketboom and unsubscribed. After a while I thought I would give it another try and have attempted to resubscibe on several occasions but it has not worked. No idea why.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

the TiVo does not attempt to download it, before it would show it in the recording history, now nothing

does anyone know if the signup period is over?


----------



## Adam1115

Is That A Ti 99/4a On Her Desk?????


----------



## greg_burns

Adam1115 said:


> Is That A Ti 99/4a On Her Desk?????


I believe it is a Ti99/4a joystick she uses as a clicker also.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

anyone notice that you cant subscribe to RocketBoom via TiVo anymore???


----------



## arc6th

All you guys who hate pretty women trying to be funny and/or politically slanted comedy need to check out the April 26 edition of Rocketboom. That's an episode even you will enjoy.


----------



## greg_burns

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> anyone notice that you cant subscribe to RocketBoom via TiVo anymore???


From the Tivo link on the Rocketboom homepage...
http://research.tivo.com/rocketboom/


----------



## xnevergiveinx

the cinco de mayo show was pretty good. funny at parts

the red carpet 100 people thing was funny when she made the j-lo face...i also enjoyed her walk down the red carpet...that was a slow mo for me


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

Did anyone find a solution to rocketboom not being sent to TiVo, I filled out the form a few times requesting help from TiVo, but nothing still


----------



## mattman

I have given up on ever receiving Rocketboom on my TiVo. I have gotten no reply either.

Matt


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

mattman said:


> I have given up on ever receiving Rocketboom on my TiVo. I have gotten no reply either.
> 
> Matt


why offer cool stuff like downloadable content if there is no one to support it?


----------



## gonzotek

What form for requesting help did you fill out? To my knowledge, TiVo doesn't offer support via email, so not sure where a reply would come from. They do have support forums on tivo.com and phone support (although I don't know if Rocketboom is officially supported since it's technically an experiment).

There is a form here for reporting issues, but I don't see anywhere on it that gives the impression we should expect a response if we report something.


----------



## xnevergiveinx

todays rocketboom of the moving image museum is pretty cool

heres the signup page again...
http://research.tivo.com/rocketboom/


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

gonzotek said:


> What form for requesting help did you fill out? To my knowledge, TiVo doesn't offer support via email, so not sure where a reply would come from. They do have support forums on tivo.com and phone support (although I don't know if Rocketboom is officially supported since it's technically an experiment).
> 
> There is a form here for reporting issues, but I don't see anywhere on it that gives the impression we should expect a response if we report something.


Yes that is the link I used to write about my issue. I am not sure why I stopped recv'ing Rocketboom, when it first came out, my TiVo would download it and after about 5 weeks, it stopped. I have then subscribed and unsubscribed with no luck, I did replace the HDD in my TiVo, is that the problem?


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

xnevergiveinx said:


> todays rocketboom of the moving image museum is pretty cool
> 
> heres the signup page again...
> http://research.tivo.com/rocketboom/


I signed up again last nite, maybe it will be there, but I doubt it, it is not in my to do list history either


----------



## greg_burns

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> I signed up again last nite, maybe it will be there, but I doubt it, it is not in my to do list history either


I signed up both Tivos there and am getting it sporadically on one Tivo, and not at all on the other.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

eric_mcgovern said:


> I wonder if it has something to do with the upgrade? (Not getting it that is). I was receiving Rocketboom just fine, stopped the TiVo service for a month or so, and did an upgrade. Now I have tried everything and just can't get it. I am just worried that when other broadband downloads come around I won't get those either (such as the new brighthouse agreement).


i am with you


----------



## xnevergiveinx

could be your adapter...mine has always come through, except around the time of the upgrade. i stopped getting rocketboom for 2 weeks, but that could have been my fault because i kept messing with my hard drive configuration and installing the latest system etc


----------



## greg_burns

xnevergiveinx said:


> could be your adapter...mine has always come through, except around the time of the upgrade. i stopped getting rocketboom for 2 weeks, but that could have been my fault because i kept messing with my hard drive configuration and installing the latest system etc


xnevergiveinx, do you get a rocketboom everyday? My 540 has only ever gotten about 4 episodes in the last month (just signed it up about a month ago). It has the Tivo wireless adapter on it. My 240 stopped getting them months ago (it has a Linksys USM200M v1).


----------



## danieljanderson

Does anyone know how to set the number of episodes TiVo should keep?


----------



## rainwater

danieljanderson said:


> Does anyone know how to set the number of episodes TiVo should keep?


You can't. Thats why I wish they would build an HME app for it (or for all vidblogs). Something like Product Watch that lets you set how many episodes wouold be great. Heck, maybe people would actually use Product Watch if they built this type of support in it.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

xnevergiveinx said:


> could be your adapter...mine has always come through, except around the time of the upgrade. i stopped getting rocketboom for 2 weeks, but that could have been my fault because i kept messing with my hard drive configuration and installing the latest system etc


I have had the same adapter, I mean everything else works, when there was a new beta software to test, it came through, and I received the new Lexus app


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

OK, I wake up this morning and I have 7 Product Watches and the 8th is downloading, so my downloading video is working fine, its a Rocketboom issue or something


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

i just spoke with TiVo Customer Support and they informed me that TiVo no longer carries Rocketboom for new or current subscribers, if you dont have it now, you wont, thats horrible :down: :down: :down:


----------



## jfh3

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> i just spoke with TiVo Customer Support and they informed me that TiVo no longer carries Rocketboom for new or current subscribers, if you dont have it now, you wont, thats horrible :down: :down: :down:


That doesn't make sense.

I'm a current subscriber and I still get Rocketboom.


----------



## rainwater

jfh3 said:


> That doesn't make sense.
> 
> I'm a current subscriber and I still get Rocketboom.


Perhaps they meant they will not let anyone sign up for Rocketboom anymore, but current RB subscribers still get it.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

rainwater said:


> Perhaps they meant they will not let anyone sign up for Rocketboom anymore, but current RB subscribers still get it.


that what i took from it, can someone confirm this?


----------



## TiVoJerry

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> i just spoke with TiVo Customer Support and they informed me that TiVo no longer carries Rocketboom for new or current subscribers, if you dont have it now, you wont, thats horrible :down: :down: :down:


You can still sign up at www.tivo.com/rocketboom. We've passed this report along to our call center to make sure they don't continue to give out incorrect information.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

TiVoJerry said:


> You can still sign up at www.tivo.com/rocketboom. We've passed this report along to our call center to make sure they don't continue to give out incorrect information.


then why can't i rec'v it? i have signed up, i have broadband, i rec'v product watch updates, but no rocketboom, what gives?


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

eric_mcgovern said:


> I have tried every trick in the book to get Rocketboom back, with zero luck. Using the web, using the TiVo, subbing, unsubbing... I really enjoyed it, would watch it as part of my nightly ritual....so should I call support? Or just deal?


my guess is customer service has no idea and that is why they told me that it expired


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

i found this at the bottom of the site where you can subscribe/unsubscribe to Rocketboom:

"Subscribers who have opted out of the default privacy preferences set forth in the TiVo Privacy Policy are not eligible to receive TiVo Video Download programs and services. To reset your privacy preferences to the default, please contact TiVo Customer Service at 1-877-367-8486."

Then noticed in manage my account it says:

"privacy status: Opt-Default "

so i think i need to call and tell them to reset my privacy preferences to default


----------



## gonzotek

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> i found this at the bottom of the site where you can subscribe/unsubscribe to Rocketboom:
> 
> "Subscribers who have opted out of the default privacy preferences set forth in the TiVo Privacy Policy are not eligible to receive TiVo Video Download programs and services. To reset your privacy preferences to the default, please contact TiVo Customer Service at 1-877-367-8486."
> 
> Then noticed in manage my account it says:
> 
> "privacy status: Opt-Default "
> 
> so i think i need to call and tell them to reset my privacy preferences to default


To me, that says you *have* the default, although it's about as clear as mud . If you call CS, try to get your call escalated beyond the first tier of support, the upper-level techs are usually more knowledgable and more capable of assisting you when the problem is more complex than your typical call.


----------



## nhaigh

Rocketboom must still work. I signed up for it for the first time yesterday and when I got home from work there was the 5/25 episode sittling in the now playing list.

That was on an S2DT.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

nhaigh said:


> Rocketboom must still work. I signed up for it for the first time yesterday and when I got home from work there was the 5/25 episode sittling in the now playing list.
> 
> That was on an S2DT.


ok, so we know it still works, but why doesn't it work on a handle of units


----------



## TiVoJerry

eric_mcgovern said:


> I have tried every trick in the book to get Rocketboom back, with zero luck. Using the web, using the TiVo, subbing, unsubbing... I really enjoyed it, would watch it as part of my nightly ritual....so should I call support? Or just deal?


Hold off for now. I'll look into it further and get back to you.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

TiVoJerry said:


> Hold off for now. I'll look into it further and get back to you.


thanks Jerry!


----------



## TiVoJerry

I'm not in deep on this issue, but it is my understanding that a fix for this is being implemented. New content is expected to start arriving on affected DVRs late on Tuesday. Just make sure that the last action you performed was to sign up.

If you haven't received anything by Wednesday, please let me know.


----------



## timstack8969

Tivojerry will this be a new software update??? I am currently on 7.2.2b I am also having no luck with the downloads. Everytime I check my "History" it say's could not be found on my DVR.


----------



## ccooperev

So whats up with the privacy settings and receiving video downloads? Why should it matter what the privacy settings are set to to receive video content?


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

OMFG, I just turned on my TiVo and I have todays ROCKETBOOM, F*CK YA


----------



## bluetex

Oddly enough.. Me too!


----------



## mattman

TiVoJerry said:


> Hold off for now. I'll look into it further and get back to you.


Jerry-

I've been in the same boat for ALL of the downloaded video. I CANNOT get them to work. I keep getting a message that they are not found. Every other aspect of my broadband usage with TiVo functions correctly. If you could help, or at least point me in the right direction, I'd appreciate it as well.

Thanks!

Matt Fosberg


----------



## segaily

I just got rocketboom back myself. I had it at first unsubed then tried to get it back and could not, but tonight I had it. It has been so long since I tried getting it back I had almost forgotten about it.


----------



## greg_burns

Just got it also my for the first time in forever on my 240. Way to go Jerry! :up:


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

WOOHOO, my C|Net download was there this morning too!


----------



## segaily

My Cnet did not start to download until about 2:00 am eastern time. I would give it a few more hours before I worried about it. They probably only do so many downloads at once and with Rocketboom Cnet and the product watch stuff I bet there are a ton happening at the moment.


----------



## timstack8969

How do you know it "Rocketboom" or "Cnet" is downloading? Does the red recording light come on or does it say something in the TV screen.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

timstack8969 said:


> How do you know it "Rocketboom" or "Cnet" is downloading? Does the red recording light come on or does it say something in the TV screen.


the light on the outside of TiVo won't light up, however if you look at your now playing list, there will be a blue-green dot next to Rocketboom or C|Net if it is downloading!


----------



## segaily

At the moment things seam to be going well. I got Rocketboom yesterday. Cnet very early this morning and now my product watch stuff is filling up again.


----------



## xnevergiveinx

yeah, i watched cnet this morning...you'd think they could get a prettier host...i guess i'm spoiled because of rocketboom


----------



## timstack8969

I just checked my history and it say's it tried to download Rocketboom at 3:01PM but it didn't. It say's because it could not be found on my DVR. TivoJerry-when will the fix come from TiVO? I have 240 series.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

after getting friday-wednesday without a problem, i dont have today's, what gives?


----------



## mattman

I am still receiving the same message I have since I first signed up. That my DVR cannot find the program. I receive this message on any of the downloaded shows, such as from CNET.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

call customer service


----------



## mattman

Triple H- <g>

I will try that again. I tried once before, but there was no solution available.

Thanks for the info.

Matt


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

mattman said:


> Triple H- <g>
> 
> I will try that again. I tried once before, but there was no solution available.
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Matt


have you tried to unsubscribe (wait a few business days) then re-subscruibe?


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

TiVoJerry, Rocketboom hasn't downloaded to my TiVo since Wednesday and there was no C|Net today either, what happened?


----------



## greg_burns

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> TiVoJerry, Rocketboom hasn't downloaded to my TiVo since Wednesday and there was no C|Net today either, what happened?


I know it is no consolation, but mine seems to have been working pretty well since he made that change last week. (I was getting nothing prior to that)

Downloaded one each of these days:
5/26
5/29
5/30
6/1
6/2


----------



## nhaigh

Getting mine as well. Sometimes the download fails four or five times in a day but it always seems to get there in the end.


----------



## timstack8969

I have had no such luck with any downloads. A bunch of them tried to download today from 2:57 to 3:03PM(6/4) but when I check "History" it say's they could not be found. TivoJerry is there a fix(software Update) coming for this soon?


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

well tomorrow is another day, hope to get it, if not i will try to re-subscribe and why did I not rec'v the C|Net on Friday :down:


----------



## keith021773

timstack8969 said:


> I have had no such luck with any downloads. A bunch of them tried to download today from 2:57 to 3:03PM(6/4) but when I check "History" it say's they could not be found. TivoJerry is there a fix(software Update) coming for this soon?


I get the same error on my bedroom Tivo, but the one in the living room works just fine.. However, I unsubscribed to Rocketboom, it kinda got on my nerves. LOL


----------



## alansplace

i'm finally getting friday's cnet right now!
--
Alan


----------



## mattman

Well, I talked to tech support, and they told me it was likely my firewall, which I suppose is possible, but I don't think is likely, as I'm getting no blocked requests in the log for the time that the downloads fail. My problem is that I'm not really able to take down the firewall, as it is also responsible for routing my network correctly, and I don't really have the opportunity to take that down for long enough to test. I suppose I can try and set up a hub before my router, and see if I can string together enough cable to get to one of my tivos, but that seems like a giant hassle. I guess I'll just live without the experience for now.

Matt


----------



## ericr74

TiVoJerry - count me among those who have never received a CNet/Rocketboom download. I've signed up for everything as of several weeks ago. I have two routers followed by wired ethernet running to the TiVo box.


----------



## rainwater

mattman said:


> Well, I talked to tech support, and they told me it was likely my firewall, which I suppose is possible, but I don't think is likely, as I'm getting no blocked requests in the log for the time that the downloads fail.


TiVo CS is totally wrong for giving out that type of information unless your firewall is blocking outgoing requests. This is not the case for most firewalls. The TiVo downloads these files though outgoing requests so you do not need to setup any rules to forwards ports to your TiVo.

I think its very irresponsible for TiVo to give out this information unless they are sure the users firewall is blocking outgoing requests. 99.99% of the time this is not the case so they are causing more harm than good.


----------



## hfwarner3

I have been getting my cNet downloads each week without problem. I did not do any special configuration of my firewall/router to make that happen - I did not open any special ports or anything. Sounds to me like the CS rep does not know how the system works.


----------



## rainwater

hfwarner3 said:


> Sounds to me like the CS rep does not know how the system works.


Actually, it sounds like the whole CS department doesn't know how it works. They are giving others the same advice. This type of advice is going to cause people to not want to use the service after they have to go through the hassle of configuring port forwarding even though it isn't going to help them one bit.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

I rec'v the C|Net on Monday along with Rocketboom, but didnt get Rocketboom yesterday, this is just plain crazy, maybe I'll get Rocketboom today, who really knows?


----------



## alansplace

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> I rec'v the C|Net on Monday along with Rocketboom, but didnt get Rocketboom yesterday, this is just plain crazy, maybe I'll get Rocketboom today, who really knows?


same here, got cnet and rocketboom on monday, but no rocketboom yesterday. strange  
--
Alan


----------



## rainwater

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> I rec'v the C|Net on Monday along with Rocketboom, but didnt get Rocketboom yesterday, this is just plain crazy, maybe I'll get Rocketboom today, who really knows?


I usually receive it everyday but didn't on Tuesday. Generally they will come eventually if one is missed.


----------



## hfwarner3

When is TiVo going to start carrying DiggNation? I gave up on RocketBoom months ago.


----------



## TiVoJerry

For those of you who are still getting an error in Recording History, please send me your 15-digit TSN and your contact info, along with a description of the error message you are getting. Our Rocketboom team would like to look into this closer.


----------



## mattman

TiVoJerry said:


> For those of you who are still getting an error in Recording History, please send me your 15-digit TSN and your contact info, along with a description of the error message you are getting. Our Rocketboom team would like to look into this closer.


Jerry-

I sent you my info and I appreciate your following up on this!

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## davezatz

Rumor has it Amanda Congdon is off Rocketboom. I only saw it 2 or 3 times and it did nothing for me, but I thought I'd share the news (via Thomas Hawk's blog):

http://amandaunboomed.blogspot.com/2006/07/amanda-unboomed_05.html


----------



## TiVoJerry

BTW, Rocketboom will not be providing TiVoCast content this week due to the July 4th holiday. They will resume content downloads next week.


----------



## arc6th

Maybe now Andrew will get an ugly girl or a guy to be funny.


----------



## ChuckyBox

arc6th said:


> Maybe now Andrew will get an ugly girl or a guy to be funny.


There should be more gossip and irresponsible speculation about this whole thing. I'm guessing that he wanted to boink her because he was all puppy-dog in love with her, but she was all like, "No way, nerd-boy, I'm only interested in sophisticated guys with big cars and fat wallets." And he was all whiny, "But Amandaaaaaaaa..." And she's all, "Let's just be friends." And then he threw a big nerd-boy tantrum and let his hormones screw up a perfectly good business arrangement.

Youth. It's wasted on the young.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

ChuckyBox said:


> There should be more gossip and irresponsible speculation about this whole thing. I'm guessing that he wanted to boink her because he was all puppy-dog in love with her, but she was all like, "No way, nerd-boy, I'm only interested in sophisticated guys with big cars and fat wallets." And he was all whiny, "But Amandaaaaaaaa..." And she's all, "Let's just be friends." And then he threw a big nerd-boy tantrum and let his hormones screw up a perfectly good business arrangement.
> 
> Youth. It's wasted on the young.


or they did and he was like nerd chicks are way better than that jaded routined


----------



## gonzotek

I like Chucky's theory  And I agree, more speculation and rumors!


----------



## jjberger2134

davezatz said:


> Rumor has it Amanda Congdon is off Rocketboom. I only saw it 2 or 3 times and it did nothing for me, but I thought I'd share the news (via Thomas Hawk's blog):
> 
> http://amandaunboomed.blogspot.com/2006/07/amanda-unboomed_05.html


The Rocketboom website confirms Amanda's departure....

http://www.rocketboom.com/


----------



## rainwater

jjberger2134 said:


> The Rocketboom website confirms Amanda's departure....
> 
> http://www.rocketboom.com/


Of course the reasons on the website are totally different than Amanda's. So the rumors begin! 

Btw, this is why TiVo should better embrace v-casting to allow users more options than just Rocketboom.


----------



## MMG

She was the only reason that I watched. If she creates a new vlog, I'm there.


----------



## Rawson819

hfwarner3 said:


> When is TiVo going to start carrying DiggNation? I gave up on RocketBoom months ago.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## LOST FAN

I already have it! I looked last night and there was something on there (I can't remember exactly) somthing and TV Guide! I didn't even sign up for it. I haven't received any blogs yet but that TV Guide is really cool! You can search for shows a lot easier than before. 

NICE JOB TIVO! Keep the good work.


----------



## MighTiVo

I would like to see more IPTV and VideoBlogs on TiVo

This Week in Tech

Revision3 programs 
diggnation 
infected 
InDigital 
geekdrome 
CtrlAltChicken

Ziff Davis programs
Digital Life
CrankyGeeks

RocketBoom is fun, sometimes, but we need more!


----------



## hfwarner3

I wonder if someone could create a HME app that streams Google Video?


----------



## gonzotek

hfwarner3 said:


> I wonder if someone could create a HME app that streams Google Video?


HME Apps can't do much with regard to video. They can't touch the hard drive, by design, and there are no video functions available in the spec TiVo has given us. Simply put, there's no way to do it without TiVo making changes to the HME specs. What could be done is a PC software RSS reader with built-in mpeg2 converter that could automatically download and publish internet video to the TiVo, using the 'ComeBack' feature of TTG. Videora is one such system. That gets us most of the way there, however it would still require a manually initiated transfer on the TiVo. My dream is for internet video content to end up on my TiVo automatically, with metadata, regardless of the source. This almost certainly would require a general pc to handle all the codecs that could be used, but I'd take it.


----------



## shutterfriend

Has anyone received any Rocketboom downloads this week? I have not received any since June 30th.


----------



## CraigThom

I have received only one Rocketboom in the last three weeks.


----------



## timstack8969

I have not received any Rocketbooms lately either. I think the last one I received was the Friday before July 4th. I did receive a "Cnet" last Friday.


----------



## greg_burns

I don't think there currently are any Rocketbooms to download.

http://www.rocketboom.com/


----------



## alansplace

greg_burns said:


> I don't think there currently are any Rocketbooms to download.
> 
> http://www.rocketboom.com/








daily with joanne colan​
try http://www.rocketboom.com/ again now!
--
Alan


----------



## greg_burns

Hey, the can replace the host if they want, but not the computer! That didn't look like the TI99/4A!


----------



## alansplace

greg_burns said:


> Hey, the can replace the host if they want, but not the computer! That didn't look like the TI94A!


hmmmmm.....looks like the top of a trs-80 model 3 to me.
--
Alan


----------



## greg_burns

alansplace said:


> hmmmmm.....looks like the top of a trs-80 model 3 to me.
> --
> Alan


I'm thinking Tandy TRS-80 Color Computer.

http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?st=1&c=91


----------



## alansplace

greg_burns said:


> I'm thinking Tandy TRS-80 Color Computer.
> 
> http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?st=1&c=91


i gotta' agree. i've been thinking about it and feel that a model 3 is to tall to fit there.
--
Alan


----------



## GoHokies!

There's a computer in that picture?  

I found Amanda to be annoying, personally. I'll have to give RB a second try.


----------



## alansplace

GoHokies! said:


> There's a computer in that picture?


yep 



GoHokies! said:


> I found Amanda to be annoying, personally. I'll have to give RB a second try.


really?!? :down: 
--
Alan


----------



## alansplace

greg_burns said:


> I don't think there currently are any Rocketbooms to download.
> 
> http://www.rocketboom.com/


after watching the first two episodes of 'nightmares and dreamscapes' on tnt i checked 'now playing' and i'd received the 07/12/2006 episode of rocketboom. so it's two days later than promised, but it's back! joanne colan turns out to be a pretty good (interim) host as well! perhaps she'll stay. :up: 
--
Alan


----------



## greg_burns

Ah, it _was_ a TRS-80 Color. 

Good riddance.


----------



## alansplace

greg_burns said:


> Ah, it _was_ a TRS-80 Color.
> 
> Good riddance.


yes, it was. i even tried to catch it when she threw it toward the camera!! oh well!
--
Alan


----------



## duoart

Good riddance to that annoying little prima donna. If Amanda was the only reason you watched rocketboom, I feel sorry for you. There plenty of porno out on the internet you can surf for instead. 

That woman was visually appealing and that's about all. I found her more of a distraction than anything else.


----------



## rainwater

duoart said:


> Good riddance to that annoying little prima donna. If Amanda was the only reason you watched rocketboom, I feel sorry for you. There plenty of porno out on the internet you can surf for instead.
> 
> That woman was visually appealing and that's about all. I found her more of a distraction than anything else.


Considering the new Rocketboom v2.0 is just like the Rocketboom w/ Amanda, I don't think you will notice a difference. People didn't watch Rocketboom just because she looks good. They watched it because RB was different and quirky. And a lot of that was due to her. The new version of the show tries to copy that same appeal by using a host that looks just like her and trying to write it the same. So we will see how loyal the fans are.


----------



## HDTiVo

The new HD download version looks awesome. Its 1280x720 h.264 @3mbps.


----------



## arc6th

rainwater said:


> Considering the new Rocketboom v2.0 is just like the Rocketboom w/ Amanda, I don't think you will notice a difference. People didn't watch Rocketboom just because she looks good. They watched it because RB was different and quirky. And a lot of that was due to her. The new version of the show tries to copy that same appeal by using a host that looks just like her and trying to write it the same. So we will see how loyal the fans are.


Oh, but Mr. Art cannot find any attractive woman to be humorous. Pretty women have their place.


----------



## markp99

I like Joanne Colan so far; she's easy to look at and has a nice voice. I thought I'd have a problem with her accent, but it's OK. I like her quirky expressions. 

RB with Amanda was all about Amanda. I had stopped watching RB completely until the hubbub of Amanda's departure.

I've actually watched a couple of the new RB's twice.


----------



## duoart

arc6th said:


> Oh, but Mr. Art cannot find any attractive woman to be humorous. Pretty women have their place.


Not true. They're just kinda rare. Lisa Kudrow is hilarious and a total babe!


----------



## jfischetti

HDTiVo said:


> The new HD download version looks awesome. Its 1280x720 h.264 @3mbps.


So wait, Tivo can display h.264 video files at that resolution, i always thought we had to strictly push the following specs:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv251080.htm?

for it to display video. Am i misunderstanding somethin?


----------



## megazone

TiVo can only display MPEG-2 video. (The decoder can do MPEG-1, but I don't think the TiVo software allows it.) I believe HDTiVo was referring to a PC download.

As for RB - I unsubscribed last night. I realized that I'd been skipping through recent episodes and just generally watching it to get it off my NPL more than anything else. It was always just so-so with me anyway.


----------



## dmcmullen

I know this is a start - a step in the right direction, but I want it all and I want it now  (sorry for the selfishness). I work for a large church and we are pushing the envelope as far as new technology is concerned. We do a podcast (works well through Tivo) and a streaming version of an hour-long service. We are currently streaming in flash video (.flv) but have streamed in windows media (.wmv) as well. I want to be able to develop a vodcast with links to the streaming server and have Tivo allow people to subscribe to the vodcast and watch the service on their TV through Tivo in the comfort of their own home.

Can you just snap your finger and make this happen?  

Thanks for listening

Daryl


----------



## davezatz

dmcmullen said:


> We are currently streaming in flash video (.flv) but have streamed in windows media (.wmv) as well. I want to be able to develop a vodcast with links to the streaming server and have Tivo allow people to subscribe to the vodcast and watch the service on their TV through Tivo in the comfort of their own home.
> 
> Can you just snap your finger and make this happen?


Search on TiVo and 'One True Media' - you may be able to share video with people in the very near future. Not sure how it would work on a large scale (or what it would cost), but all hope is not lost.


----------



## VanGoghLikesTivo

I can't get Rocketboom on my S3.


----------



## rainwater

VanGoghLikesTivo said:


> I can't get Rocketboom on my S3.


Thats because S3s don't have 8.1 yet.


----------



## pdhenry

Why would 8.1 be required? I had Rocketboom long before 8.1

You can subscribe/download here.


----------



## GoHokies!

pdhenry said:


> Why would 8.1 be required? I had Rocketboom long before 8.1
> 
> You can subscribe/download here.


IIRC, 7.3 is required. The 8.0.1 that the S3 has is akin to 7.2, so we won't be seeing TivoCast until 8.1.


----------



## rainwater

pdhenry said:


> Why would 8.1 be required? I had Rocketboom long before 8.1
> 
> You can subscribe/download here.


Because it uses TiVoCast now along with all of their other content. And TiVoCast isn't supported on the current S3 software.


----------



## VanGoghLikesTivo

When I try to subscribe to Rocketboom, it says: "We're sorry - TiVo Series3 DVRs are not yet enabled for TiVoCast downloads. But rest assured, we are working to enable TiVoCast downloads for Series3 boxes very soon! In the meantime, you can download TiVoCast programming to a Series2 DVR."


----------



## samhande

Since Rocketboom went to Hi Def, I have been receiving two versions of RB everyday, a SD version and a HD version. I have tried deleting my Season Pass and resetting it. I still receive two a day. I called TiVo and they said it might be there problem. 

Any one else with this issue?


----------



## realityboy

I'm only getting one version, and I don't think it has been every day lately.


----------

